# May be in the market...



## stuffedgus (Aug 17, 2006)

I may be in the market for a 2008 Cooper S. I have tested the car and absolutely love it, and I love just about everything about the Mini, however, I am skeptical about reliability, especially lifetime reliability. I know it is quite early to tell, but does anyone own a high-mileage Mini (even the first generation)? If so, could you please tell me of any problems or concerns I should know about? I would usually lease a new car, but with the custom aspect of the Mini's, I would be buying it, and therefore am a little nervous. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

You might want to try asking at http://www.mini2.com/forum/

There are a lot more Mini owners over there. Most are in the UK, but there is a good representation of Americans too.

I'm not sure how useful comparing the R50/R52/R53 gen Minis is to the R55 and R56.

They look similar but are very different cars. I'm not sure how much is shared between them. Completely different power train.

I just checked Consumer Reports --> The 2007 Cooper S looks pretty good. Better than our X3 anyway.


----------



## NJREDZ06 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have 20,000 miles on my 2004 MCS - never skipped a beat.


----------



## khor01 (Oct 16, 2006)

There are lots of R53's with over 100K. Some R56 close to 100K as well...
http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125106&highlight=100K+miles

I think it's a matter of keeping good care of the car (i.e. 5 or 7K oil changes, not 15K!).


----------

